# Wo High End Komplett PC kaufen + weitere Fragen



## Titan2k4 (16. November 2010)

Hallo liebe Leute,
ich möchte mir nun seit Langem mal wieder einen Gefallen tun.
Ich möchte ein extrem starkes High-End-Komplettsystem kaufen,
bin aber was die Hardware angeht leider nicht ansatzweise auf dem
neusten Stand. Es ist meiner Meinung nach eine Lebensaufgabe, da
immer dran zu bleiben. Nun zu meinen Fragen:

1. Wo sollte ich mir das komplettsystem bestellen?

Ich kenne bisher:
Gamer PC MANJAQ Ultimate - Highend Gamer PCs, Leiser Gaming PC, Wassergekhlter PC, Computer konfigurieren
und:
ONE Computer Shop

Allerdings kenne ich mich auch hier nicht gut aus. Ich möchte gerne den PC gerne finanzieren und wenn möglich mit 0% effektiven Jahreszinns.

Zudem ist mir wichtig, dass ich eine Garantie/Gewährleistung habe und die auf 3-5 Jahre ausweiten kann (durch mehrbezahlen z.B.

Außerdem wäre mir wichtig, dass die Komponenten, die enthalten sind nicht einfach irgendwelche Komponenten sind, sondern schon XFX, oder ASUS oder sowas.

Der Rechner sollte von Haus aus eine umfangreiche Wasserkühlung enthalten und schon gut übertaktet sein.


Der Rechner sollte enthalten:
                       -Intel® Core™ i7-970 6 x 3.20GHz @ 6 x 4,2GHz
-und die stärkste Single Grafkkarte (Radeon HD 5790)
(wobei ich mir nicht sicher bin, weil ich möchte die 3d Monitore mit 120 Herz laufen lassen. Ich weiß nicht, ob ich diese Radeon dazu nehmen kann)
-12 GB Arbeitsspeicher (aber wie wichtig sind die Traktfrequenzen, ob nun 1333 oder bis zu 2133)

Die restlichen Komponenten sollten eben dazu passen und das System nicht bremsen.

Ansonsten eben alles, was notwendig ist und davon auch nicht das schlechteste.

Wenn der Rechner bei ca 2000 Euro läge, wäre es ok. Mit Finanzierung.


----------



## SaKuL (16. November 2010)

HighEnd Computer - leise wassergekühlte PC Komplettsysteme - Online-Shop das sind wirklich die besten

aber selbstbauen ist halt immer besserxP


----------



## True Monkey (16. November 2010)

Hier solltest du finden was du suchst .....klick 

Finanzierung und OC mit 5 Jahre Garantie und keine No Name Produkte


----------



## zøtac (16. November 2010)

Gute Vorschläge, aber gegen selbst zusammen stellen sind die trotzdem noch ein Witz^^
Überlegs dir lieber, beim selbst zusammen stellen bekommst du deutlich mehr Leistung fürs Geld


----------



## -Masterchief- (16. November 2010)

Jap dieses System von Silentpro war schon was teuer...
Ich denke mit Combat Ready fährst du gut.
Aber hallo 
2,5 K Euro für ein System mit i7 930 und GTX480. Nur ne Mach Extreme 60GB SSD und nur 6GB Ram (1333er). Das ist mal überteuert im Vergleich zum Eigenbau...


----------



## True Monkey (16. November 2010)

-Masterchief- schrieb:


> 2,5 K Euro für ein System mit i7 930 und GTX480. Nur ne Mach Extreme 60GB SSD und nur 6GB Ram (1333er). Das ist mal überteuert im Vergleich zum Eigenbau...


 

Jungs überlest ihr eigentlich das wesentliche 

Übertaktet mit 5 Jahre Garantie nur als Bsp .....also genau das weswegen ihr keine Garantie mehr habt und im Falle eines Kapitalschaden mit leeren Händen dasteht


----------



## Titan2k4 (16. November 2010)

Genau. Da ich mich nicht (mehr) mit der aktuellen Hardware auskenne und mit übertakten schon gleicch GAR KEIN bischen, ist es für mich wichtig, dass das System schon gut übertaktet ist, die Wasserkühlung (mit der ich mich auch gar nicht auskenne) schon drin ist und das ganze trotzdem mit ner guten Garantie verbunden ist. So kann ich das System, das zweifelsohne lange hält, auch lange nutzen. Um diese ganzen Defizide meineseits auszugleichen, muss man eben etwas mehr zahlen, aber ob ich nun 65 Euro oder 80 Euro Monatlich zahle, ist für mich momentan nicht wirklich der große Unterschied. 

Vielen Dank für eure Vorschläge.

Die Fragen habe ich noch:
-Was meint ihr zu dem Prozessor? Wenn ich jetzt schon reinhaue, dann schon einen X6 oder?
-Und ebenfalls auch Arbeitsspeicher mit sehr gutem Takt oder? 12 GB
-Ist die HD 5970 wirklich die stärkste Slinge Grafikkarte?
-Welches Mainboard sollte ich für diese Komponenten nehmen?
-700 Watt Netzteil ist mehr als ausreichend oder?

Vielen Dank schon einmal im Vorraus!


----------



## True Monkey (16. November 2010)

> -Was meint ihr zu dem Prozessor? Wenn ich jetzt schon reinhaue, dann schon einen X6 oder?


 
Mit x6 meinst du einen AMD oder ?.......ein übertakteter i7 930i ist eine ganze Ecke schneller in Games 



> -Und ebenfalls auch Arbeitsspeicher mit sehr gutem Takt oder? 12 GB


 
6gb sind zur Zeit für alles ausreichend was das Gaming angeht.
Timings und Mhz der rams spielen beim zocken eine eher nebensächliche Rolle und kann man getrost vernachlässigen 



> -Ist die HD 5970 wirklich die stärkste Slinge Grafikkarte?


 
Nein ...die Krone ist zur Zeit bei der GTX 580 und da wird sie wohl auch bleiben 

Hast du dir mal die Rechner in meinem Link mal angeschaut ?...den zb ...klick oder mit Wasserkühlung den ...klack


----------



## zøtac (16. November 2010)

Btw ist die HD5970 auch keine Single GPU Karte


----------



## Titan2k4 (16. November 2010)

Mit X6 meinte ich einen 6-Kern Prozessor. Sorry. Da habe ich mich falsch ausgedrückt. Also Intel habe ich gemeint. Schluss mit AMD bei mir 

in einigen Foren und Tests habe ich gesehen, dass die Radeon HD5970 aber immer noch stärker ist, als die GTX580. Oder nicht?

Und wie ist das nochmal mit dem 3D Moniktor mit 120 Herz? Ist es dabei egal, welche Marke ich nehme? 

Danke nochmal iim Vorraus. Ich schaue mir die Links jetzt an.


----------



## Titan2k4 (16. November 2010)

Dein Links ist sehr gut. Der gefällt mit der Combar Ready. Und mit der Wasserkühlung sind wahrscheinlich verbunden: Prozessor, Grafikkarte, Mainboard und Arbeitsspeicher oder?
Ist die Grafikkarte auch übertaktet?
lg


----------



## Titan2k4 (16. November 2010)

@ True Monkey

Der Pc is echt sau nice. Doch der Prozessor wirft Fragen bei mir auf:
Ich hätte nämlich gerne einen der 6-Kern Prozessoren. Übertaktet auf 4,2 GhZ.
Ich meine das auch schon häufiger für 2500 Euro gesehen zu haben. Auch übertaktet
und mit Wasserkühlung und so weiter. Nur nicht mit den 5 Jahren Garantie.

Gibts dort noch welche, die so einen Prozessor haben? Aber sonst so sind?


----------



## Schnitzel (16. November 2010)

Mal ganz im Ernst, worum geht es dir?
Möglichst viel Geld zu vernichten oder alles auf max zu zocken?
Ich hab ja durchaus Verständnis dafür das du ein Komplettsystem haben willst, aber 2500€ für einen Rechner bezahlen der langsamer ist als einer für 1500?
Nicht sinnig, auch wenn Geld keine Rolle spielt.
http://geizhals.at/deutschland/?cat=WL-120606


So ein System kannst du dir auch bei HW Versand oder bei Alternate zusammenbauen lassen, dann hast du damit auch nix am Kopf.


----------



## fuddles (16. November 2010)

> Möglichst viel Geld zu vernichten oder alles auf max zu zocken?



^^ Gut das dus sagst, ich hätts mir nicht länger verkneifen können


----------



## True Monkey (17. November 2010)

@ Titan 2K4

Dn Prozessor den du meinst ist ein 980x und der alleine kostet 900€ ...und wäre ein wenig Oversice ....sowas klick 

@ Schnitzel 

Klar kommt man billiger wenn man selber zusammenbaut 

Aber hast du mal zusammen gerechnet was in dem Rechner für 2,5 K steckt ?
Und jetzt zum wesentlichen da ich selber für den Verkauf übertakte und ich ziemlich genau weiß welches kaufmännisches Risiko besteht wenn man ein übertaktetes Sys mit Garantie verkauft ist der Preis gerechtfertigt .
Bedenke mal einfach das ein Händler der übertaktet keinerlei Herstellergarantie mehr hat und das Risiko komplett selber trägt.

Da ist nichts mehr mit "Schicken wir mal einfach ein und schauen was passiert"

Pustekuchen ....Tonne und fertig 

Überleg einfach mal wieviel zb eine Garantieverlängerung bei einem Auto kostet.
Und die Arbeitszeit möchte ich schon gar nicht erwähnen die darin steckt bis so ein Sys ausgeliefert wird bei dem Garantiert wird das es funzt .....5 Jahre lang.

Das ganze ist so ähnlich wie wenn du bei Haman stehst und sagst ....bei Mercedes kostet der Benz aber nur 90 k und nicht 130 k.
Nur ist er dann nicht getunt und wenn du selber Hand anlegst erlischt die Herstellergarantie .

Ob einen das wert und wichtig ist muss jeder selber entscheiden 

Und mir wäre es neu das Hw versand  oder Alternate übertaktet


----------



## Titan2k4 (17. November 2010)

Hm. Ich erkunde mich momentan nur. Ich habe nie gesagt, dass ich auf den Link klicke und das Ding sofort bestelle. Ich möchte mich informieren, Möglichkeiten vergleichen, usw. Es mir geht mir darum, alles auf Max zu zocken und das für die nächsten 2 Jahre.

Das System, das du mir bei Geilzhals gepostet hast, ist natürlich prinzipiell genauso gut. Aber ich habe absolut kein Plan von Overclocking und Wasserkühlung. Aber haben möchte ich es trotzdem. Doch das machen zu lassen hat sicher seinen Preis. Abgesehen davon sind die Produkte, die du gepostet hast "ab" Preise. Damit sind nicht die guten Komponenten wie ASUS oder XFX oder wie auch immer die nun heißen gemeint oder? Ich bin es sowas von Leid nach 2 Jahren CPUs mit 70-80 Grad laufen zu sehen (trotz Kühlerwechsel, Staub entfernen, usw.) Bei mir läuft der Rechner eben auch viele Stunden am Tag.


----------



## Schnitzel (17. November 2010)

Das ist schon klar, aus unternehmerischer sicht mag der Preis ja gerechtfertigt sein.
Aber was bringt dir das Gigaherz mehr takt beim zocken in hohe Auflösungen mit AA/AF?
Wir sind hier nicht bein bot.
Willst du allen ernstes behaupten das ein i7 950 nicht ausreicht um eine GTX580 zu befeuern?

Edit:
Ordentliche Temps bekommst du mittlerweile auch mit einer Lukü hin, das ist kein Hexenwerk.
Gegen das "Haben wollen" kann ich damit natürlich nicht anstinken.


----------



## Titan2k4 (17. November 2010)

Hm. Naja. Bisher waren meine Gehäuse wirklich immer *******. So *******, dass es besser war die Abdeckung an der Seite zu öffnen, anstatt sie geschlossen zu halten. 

Ok Schnitzel. Ich kann deine Argumente sehr gut verstehen. Anenommen ich pfeife auf Wasserkühlung und auf Finanzierung. Ich habe 1000 Euro.
Gib mir dafür das Beste, was ich kriegen kann. Bitte  1200 wären auch noch drin

lg


----------



## Schnitzel (17. November 2010)

Intel oder AMD?
Mit SSD?
Einen Augenblick.


----------



## Titan2k4 (17. November 2010)

Also definitiv Intel
die stäkste Radeon oder diese GTX580


edit:

Die Radeon HD5970 ist wohl stärker als die GTX580. Zumindest in 70% aller Test, die ich bisher gesehen habe. Die mit 2048 MB Speicher. Glaub ich.
Die hätte ich wohl lieber.

Was ist mit SSD gemeint? Ist damit eine SATAII schnelle Fesplatte gemeint? Bringt das mehr Performence beim Zocken?
lg


----------



## True Monkey (17. November 2010)

@ Schnitzel 
Nööp das habe und würde ich nicht behaupten 

Aber schau doch mal was der TE wissen wollte .......und genau das habe ich versucht zu beantworten.
Da stand nichts von stellt mit ein Sys zusammen was möglichst viel Leistung hat sondern seine prioritäten lagen woanders.

Edit :Ok jetzt steht es da ...also auf gehts 

Edit II



> Die Radeon HD5970 ist wohl stärker als die GTX580. Zumindest in 70% aller Test, die ich bisher gesehen habe


 
Leider steht in diesen Test nichts davon wie mies die CF treiber von ATI sind und wie schlecht CF skaliert 
Wenn du schon multi GPU haben willst dann nimm zwei 470er oder 480er und gut ist .
Die Nvidia Treiber sind weitaus besser bei mehreren GPUs .
Und der So 1366 bietet sich für SLI natürlich besonders an


----------



## Titan2k4 (17. November 2010)

@ True Monkey
Danke. Aber die Radeon wird wirklich in jedem Ranking und bis auf weniger Spiele in jedem Test mit mehr FPS unter sämtlichen Bedingungen dargestellt. Warum sollte das nicht stimmen? Die testen doch mit den Treibern, die es gibt oder nicht?


----------



## Schnitzel (17. November 2010)

Von der HD5970 kann ich dir nur abraten.
Du hast quasi CF auf einer Karte.Selber hab ich es noch nie gesehen, aber das Microruckeln muß grauenhaft sein .
Gibs mal bei Google ein.

Eine SSD ist nicht unbedingt notwendig, zaubert aber bei den Ladezeiten immer wieder ein Grinsen aufs Gesicht.
Wenn du einmal das Geld in die Hand nimmst ist das etwas was du dir leisten solltest.

Das wäre dann also mein Vorschlag.
http://geizhals.at/deutschland/?cat=WL-120611
1000€ sind nicht zu halten mit eine GTX580.
Aber selbst wenn du noch hier und da was dazu nimmst sollten 1400€ mit zusammenbau zu halten sein.


----------



## Titan2k4 (17. November 2010)

Ok dankesehr. Ich schau es mir mal an


----------



## True Monkey (17. November 2010)

@ Titan2k4

Du machst gerade den Fehler und vergleichst zwei GPUs mit einer 

Die 5970 hat zwei GPUs und wenn du schon vergleichen willst dann meinetwegen mit zwei 470er dann ist das schon ausgewogener .

Und das die CF treiber grottig sind sage ich nicht weil ich das irgentwo gelesen habe sondern weil ich mir das anschauen kann.
Ich selber habe mehrere SLI und CF Kombinationen, und zum Glück zocke ich damit nicht sondern benche nur.


----------



## Titan2k4 (17. November 2010)

@ Schnitzel
Ist der Prozessor auch stark? Denn ich hatte einen Phenom II mit 4 mal 3,0 GhZ und der hat ja nur 4x 2.8... Ich weiß zwar, dass Intel stärker ist, aber wie stark ist der prozessor?


----------



## Titan2k4 (17. November 2010)

Achso. Thx True Monkey. Jetzt hab ich das Kapiert. Die Radeon ist quasi schon eine Crossfire Grafikkarte... Sie sitzt halt nur auf einem Slot, hat aber dennoch 2 Kerne und nutzt so zu sagen CF. *jetzt geht mir ein Lichtlein auf* Ist ja klar, dass die dann die SingleGPU Karten dominiert.


----------



## Titan2k4 (17. November 2010)

@ Schnitzel
Und lässt der CPU die Grafikkarte GTX 580 auch volle Lotte arbeiten? Weil ich gehört habe, dass es sein kann, dass wenn der CPu zu schwach is, das nich gewährleistet wird. Was wäre denn der nächst stärkere CPU und / Oder.... Bzw überhaupt: Kann man diesen CPU dann auch übertakten... Kann man mit Luftkühlung überhaupt übertakten? Zudem hätte ich gerne 6GB Arbeitsspeicher. Wie viel Aufpreis wäre das?


----------



## True Monkey (17. November 2010)

So jetzt kann ich es mir nicht verkneifen da ihr schon bei fast 1,5 k seit und nur So 1156 

KLICK ....statt der 480er eine 580er kostet 100€ mehr und jetzt bedenkt übertaktung und 5 Jahre Garantie ....1699€ 

Sry mußte sein


----------



## Titan2k4 (17. November 2010)

Hm. wären zwar noch einmal 500 Euro mehr. Aber das wäre auch schon mit einem der stärksten CPU's richtig? Ist der auf 4.3 GhZ  overclockt? Weil das System ist doch Luftgekühlt oder?
Wie siehts mit der SATA aus? Das ist ja eine SATA 1... Braucht man eine SATA 2? Ist das zum Zocken besser? Oder versteh ich da was grundsätzlich falsch?


----------



## True Monkey (17. November 2010)

jepp das ist ein 930i übertaktet auf 4,3 Ghz mit Luftkühlung.

Das witzige daran ist ...es kann dir egal sein ob das den rechner schrottet oder nicht denn die geben dir 5 Jahre Garantie darauf das es funzt.

Und in 5 Jahren ist das Sys eh veraltet 

Edit : was meinst du mit sata 1 ....da ist dieses Board drin ...klick und das ist bestimmt kein schlechtes


----------



## p00nage (17. November 2010)

Titan2k4 schrieb:


> Zudem hätte ich gerne 6GB Arbeitsspeicher. Wie viel Aufpreis wäre das?



6gb lohnen sich nur bei sockel  1366 , bei anderen dann wenn dann 8gb. aber was für spiele willst du spielen? und bevor ich was finanzieren würde würde ich lieber einen gang zurück schrauben und mich mit dem zufrieden geben was ich mir auch leisten kann. Gerade Highend Hardware veraltet schneller als man schauen kann und "vernichtet" so viel geld


----------



## Schnitzel (17. November 2010)

1160 incl SSD zuzüglich Zusammenbau.

Aber 1700€ lass ich ja angehen, auch im Angesicht der Garantie.
Ist ja auch schon eine andere Hausnummer als 2500€


----------



## Titan2k4 (17. November 2010)

Aber der CPU wird doch dann heiß wie sau wenn der nur Luftgekühlt ist oder nicht?


----------



## Titan2k4 (17. November 2010)

Naja. Ich überleg mir das noch einmal, ob ich es selber mache oder mir machen lasse. Das mit der Garantie hat natürlich seinen Reiz. Andererseits baue ich mir den Rechner selber schon zusammen nur wie gesagt ohne Wasserkühlung und OC. Hmpf. 
Ich will nur nicht mehr, dass mir sowas hier passiert: Das Video ist nämlich von meinem PC gemacht
YouTube - GTA 4 läuft flüssig, aber hakt. (läuft stockend) komische Sache


----------



## p00nage (17. November 2010)

wakü instalieren ist eig nicht schwer wenn man vorsichtig vorgeht und es au?erhalb des gehäuses erstma probehalber zusammenbaut. An deiner stelle würde ich mehr auf P/L achten und lieber öfter nen hardware update machen


----------



## Titan2k4 (17. November 2010)

was ist P/L?


----------



## True Monkey (17. November 2010)

> Aber der CPU wird doch dann heiß wie sau wenn der nur Luftgekühlt ist oder nicht?


 
Nööp ...nicht zwingend 

Da grey Computer sich den Luxus leisten kann Cores zu selektieren benutzten sie für diese Sys CPUs die mit wenig Spannung auf diese Ghz kommen,
Dadurch ist die wärmeentwicklung geringer ....aber wie gesagt eigentlich kann das einem egal sein das ist deren Bier und zeche.

Wenn man selbst übertaktet legt man natürlich größten wert darauf das möglichst Sys schonend zu tun da man selber für Schäden aufkommen muß.

Und Grey wird das nicht anders machen


----------



## p00nage (17. November 2010)

Titan2k4 schrieb:


> was ist P/L?


preisleistunsgverhältnis  wenn ich schon lese das sich jmd nen High End Pc finanzieren will, ist für mich recht unverständlich, da lieber 2 ma einen für 1000€ hat man mehr davon  als von einem für 2000€


----------



## Schnitzel (17. November 2010)

Combat
Was hälst du denn davon?
Mit einer GTX580 bist du da bei 1480€


----------



## Titan2k4 (17. November 2010)

Der gefällt mir da schon besser. Nur eine Frage noch. Brauche ich zum "schnellen" zocken eine SSD Karte? Und wo ist der Unterschied zwischen der SSD mit 60GB und der mit 80GB? Denn die mit 80 ist nur 4 Euro teurer. Nach den Antworten auf diese Frage muss ich leider schlafen. Sonst geht morgen gar nichts mehr bei mir.
Danke für eure HIlfen. Ich habe alle Links gespeichert.
LG


----------



## p00nage (17. November 2010)

nur fürs zocken lohnt sich ne ssd eig nicht. durch ssd werden halt zugriffszeiten usw extrem verkürzt aber wenn des spiel ma läuft dann läufts  Pc bootet halt auch schneller usw. Ich hab auch nur in meinem Macbook ne ssd und im desktop nicht


----------



## Titan2k4 (17. November 2010)

OK Dankesehr
Gute Nacht an alle!


----------



## STSLeon (17. November 2010)

Ist das wirklich den System was du in der Videobeschreibung bei YT hast? Hast du es noch? Wenn, ja, dann finde diesen ganzen Thread hier nämlich relativ sinnlos, weil das Problem weniger das System ist sondern der meiner Meinung nach eher der Benutzer. Dann würde eine andere Grafikkarte nämlich ausreichen und du müßtest kein Geld verbrennen, was du eh nicht hast


----------



## Titan2k4 (17. November 2010)

Das ist ein System, was ich bereits verkauft habe. An einen bekannten, der so gut wie nie irgendwas spielt. Deshalb hatte er dafür Verwendung, wenn nur in Games wurde der CPU so heiß. Deshalb brauche ich ja jetzt ein Komplett-PC.


----------



## p00nage (17. November 2010)

woran hast du gemerkt das cpu zu heiß wurde? was hast du zurzeit für ein sys?


----------



## -Masterchief- (17. November 2010)

Wenn OCZ SSD mit 60GB dann nicht die Agilty sondern Vertex 2


----------



## Titan2k4 (17. November 2010)

Warum Masterchief? Aus welchem Grund?

und at P00nage: Weil ich mit Everest gemessen habe, dann einen großen Tischventilator rangestellt habe und auf voll power gestellt. dann wurde das ruckeln schwächer.... bis es schließlich kaum noch zu merken war.
Jetzt habe ich gerade nur meinen Laptop. Acer Aspire 7738G mit dem T6600,


----------



## Titan2k4 (17. November 2010)

ein paar Fragen sind mir noch gekommen:

Ich habe mir diese beiden Systeme zusammengestellt:
Combat Ready!
Combat Ready!

<+edit... bei den beiden Rechnern habe ich jeweils die GTX580 eingebaut. Deshalb auch der Preis mit 1619 (weiter unten)

Es sind beides eigentlich genau die gleichen Systeme mit den gleichen Komponenten. Bis auf einen wesentlichen Unterschied: Der für 1619 Euro hat ne Wasserkühlung drinnen. Der andere ist mit Luft gekühlt. Auf beide sind jeweils 5 Jahre Garantie. Welchen sollte ich nehmen? Denn der, welcher mit Wasser gekühlt wird, ist ironischerweise nur auf 3.2 GhZ getaktet. (obwohl das ja eigentlich leichter zu takten wäre) Der andere hat keine Wasserkühlung und ist aber auf 3,8 GHZ getaktet, mit 5 Jahre Garantie. Wenn ich aber selber übertakten würde (womit ich mich auch nicht auskenne) wäre dann aber wahrscheinlich die Garantie weg (bei dem mit der WK meine ich)

1. Welchen soll ich nehmen? Eigentlich kanns mir ja wurst sein. Der günstigere ist auch noch besser und für die Sicherheit, bzw. Langzeitlaufleistung müssen die sorgen. oder?
2. Ist in der Wasserkühlung auch gleich die Grafikkarte mit eingebunden?
3. Ist eine Wassserkühlung pflegeleicht? Einmal die Flüssigkeit im Umlauf und alles bestens?

danke im Vorraus und liebe Grüße


----------



## p00nage (17. November 2010)

Also wenn du die H70 als wakü bezcihnen magst, für mich ist das keine wirkliche wakü. und meine wakü läuft seit über 1.5 jahr ohne probleme. werd nur demnächst ma wasser auffüllen


----------



## True Monkey (17. November 2010)

hy

Die Graka ist bei dem Sys nicht mit in dem Wasserkreislauf eingebunden und die Wasserkühlung ist eine H70 ....klick 
Die H 70 ist ein geschlossenes System in dem du nicht eingreifen kannst.

Ich würde zu dem Luftgekühlten raten da ich in Erinnerung habe das du sagtest Lautstärke wäre dir so ziemlich egal


----------



## Titan2k4 (17. November 2010)

Klär mich auf. Nicht so sparsam mit den Worten 

Warum genau ist das keine gute Wasserkühlung?
Würdest du eher den mit 3.8 GhZ empfehlen? Unter Berücksichtigung des Faktums Garantie?
Und ist da die Grafikkarte mit eingebunden?


----------



## Titan2k4 (17. November 2010)

Mensch Monkey. Du bist klasse. Wann immer ich ne Frage hab, bist du zu Stelle *Daumen hoch!*

Also gut. Dann werd ich mir den zulegen.
Ich habe mir bei Galshals.at die Komponenten mal so zusammengestellt (und damit sind die billigsten gemeint) und ich kam fast auf den gleichen Preis.. Dabei waren aber die Gehäuselüfter noch nicht und auch kein DVD Laufwerk. Hier mit den 5 Jahren Garantie, schon übertaktet und keine Arbeit mehr... Eigentlich echt ne gute Sache denke ich.

Thx, liebe Grüße


----------



## -Masterchief- (17. November 2010)

Titan2k4 schrieb:


> Warum Masterchief? Aus welchem Grund?



Die Vertex 2 hat  50.000 IOPS bei 4K random writes, die Agility nur 10.000 
Um nicht alles erklären zu müssen : Input/Output operations Per Second ? Wikipedia


----------



## Titan2k4 (18. November 2010)

Jetzt bin ich schon wieder unentschlossen weil ich folgendes entdeckt habe:
Bei Combat Ready gibts auch den hier: (Ich schreibe es so, weil wenn ich es poste ist er nicht so ausgerüstet, wie ich es gemacht habe)

GIGABYTE GA-P55A-UD3 P55 LGA 1156
Intel Core i5 760 @ 4x 3,6 GhZ
8 GB DDR3 Samsung @ 1600
1536 MB GTX 580 40nm
zusätzlich ist der Prozessor Wassergekühlt durch das H70 (Immernoch besser als Luftkühlung oder)
Und dazu kommt natürlich noch Gehäuse, DVD Laufwerk, ein paar Lüfter, und die 60 Monate Garantie. Das ganze für: 1200 Euro

Oder:

der Combat Ready! 

MIT der Änderung auf die GTX580. Im Prinzip unterscheide die Dinger nur die Tatsache, dass der günstigere 2 GB mehr Ram hat und eben 0.2 GHZ weniger auf jeden Kern. Dafür ist er aber über 400 Euro günsiger. Was wäre die bessere Wahl? Zumal der günstige ja auch Wassergeühl ist.


----------



## facehugger (18. November 2010)

Komischerweise sehe ich bei euren Links von Combatready eine AMD 5870 statt der angepeilten GTX580 @TE: das Sys für 1200€ incl. 5 Jahre Garantie ist kein schlechtes Angebot, die P/L stimmt einigermaßen und "reicht" mMn dicke aus


----------



## Schnitzel (18. November 2010)

Ja, kannst du auch nehmen wobei ich da vielleicht Gehäuse wechseln würde.
Ein i5 760  oder der AMD sechskerner daneben mit 3,4GHz sind von der CPU-Seite mehr als ausreichend.


----------



## facehugger (18. November 2010)

Sehe ich genauso


----------



## Titan2k4 (18. November 2010)

Es geht mir dabei halt vor allem auch darum, auf die längere sicht hin mit guter Power dazustehen, denn ich werde mir auch noch einen 120 Hz Monitor holen und bin bestrebt die 120 Hz auch so gut wie überall zu haben... Oder naja. Mindestens 80-100 Hz: Dazu brauche ich aber aber auch die 80-100 Fps 

Also seht ihr das genauso, dass der Rechner mit dem i5 Prozessor auf 3,6 Ghz wassergekühlt die bessere wahl vor dem i7 @ 3,8 Ghz Luftgefühlt ist? Wenn der auch noch 400 € günstiger ist.
Und was meint ihr zu dem Arbeitsspeicher? Weil ich bei dem i5 nur max 4 GB in diese eine spalte einfügen kann, dass ich da noch einmal 4 in die 2. reinmache oder?


----------



## Titan2k4 (18. November 2010)

Noch eine Frage. Welches dieser gefühlten 2 Millionen Gehäuse soll ich denn nehmen?
Mir ist wichtig, dass die Hitze gut raus kommt. CPU ist Wassergelühlt und ansonsten eben Lüfter. Welches hat genug Platz und bringt die Hitze gut raus? Vielleicht auch nach oben. Wäre ja Ideal, da Hitze sowieso aufsteigt. Also vielleicht eins, wo das Netzteil nicht oben ist? Ich weiß nicht. Was ist denn richtig gut?


----------



## Ichnehmzweidoener (18. November 2010)

Ich find ja das CM 690 II Advanced von Cooler Master super.


----------



## Schnitzel (18. November 2010)

Es lohnt sich einfach nicht leistung auf vorrat zu kaufen.
Wenn du mal von deinen Startbedingungen ausgehst bist du jetzt bei knapp über der Hälfte angekommen.
Merken wirst du's nicht.
4GB reichen auch auf lange Sicht erstmal aus.


Ach ja, BTW.
Unten rechts ist der Edit-Button.


----------



## Titan2k4 (18. November 2010)

Also dieses Gehäuse ist gut?
Können das vllt noch andere behaupten?


----------



## True Monkey (18. November 2010)

Jepp ...gut verarbeitet massig Möglichkeiten Lüfter anzubringen wie man will.
Selbst ein dual Radi passt oben im Deckel 


Ich habe damit schon ein paar Rechner aufgebaut und war immer zufrieden.
Von dem Vorgänger habe ich selber noch zwei


----------



## Titan2k4 (18. November 2010)

Oki wunderbar. Dann werde ich mich mal langsam an den Kauf machen.
Ich schreibe auf alle Fälle noch einmal ein Fazit, was es nun schlussendlich geworden ist und wie viel es gekostet hat.


----------



## Titan2k4 (18. November 2010)

Hm. Ich habe gerade einen Test gelesen, in dem es hieß, dass der i5-760 durch übertakten in Anwendungen zwar punktet, aber in Games keinerlei Verbesserung hat.

Meine Frage:
Wenn der i5-760 Prozessor auf 3.6 GHz übertaktet wird, ist er dann stärker als ein i7-930 Prozessor mit 3.2 GHz? Denn jeder Kern hat ja 400 MHz mehr. Wie läuft das? Welcher CPU wäre denn "übertaktungsfreudiger". Denn manche CPUs sind ja von Haus aus an sich schon gepusht, um die Standartleistung zu erreichen. Welchen CPU kann ich getrost kaufen und mir sicher sein, dass da auch später (oder auch jetzt) noch einiges an Gaming-Leistung durchs übertakten rauszuholen ist?

Und kennt jemand eine gute CPU-Vergleichsseite? Wo das ganze System gleich bleibt, bis auf den CPU und man deutlich bei Games die FPS-Unterschiede sehen kann?


Liebe Grüße


----------



## True Monkey (18. November 2010)

Ich vertrete mal meine persönliche Meinung ....nimm den 930i 

Weil der So 1366 triple Channel nutzt und der 930er mehr OC Potenzial bietet.
Nicht zu vergessen er hat HT ....4 weitere Threads 
Und selbst wenn die zur Zeit selten genutzt werden heißt das nicht das das in Zukunft so bleibt


----------



## Titan2k4 (18. November 2010)

Ich schaue mir gerade noch einen der Luftgekühlten i7-930 Prozessoren an. Eines der Dinger hier ist standartmäßig auf 4,3 GHz übertaktet... MIT nem Luftkühler. Dem hier: 
Test: Prolimatech Megahalems CPU-Kühler (Seite 2) - 26.01.2009 - ComputerBase
Wie zur Hölle soll ein Prozessor so dermaßen übertaktet werden, ohne dabei höllische Temparaturen zu erreichen. Das Ding wird doch 80 Grad heiß bei Volllast oder?

Ist das Vertretbar? Den 930, standartmäig mit 2,8 GHz auf 4,3 zu übertakten? Mit Luftkühler? Auch wenns so ein großer ist. Ich meine die geben mir 5 Jahre Garantie. Die sorgen dafür, dass es klappt, aber ich will auch nicht, dass in meinem PC der CPu immer mit 70 Grad läuft.

Was denkt ihr, was denkst du monkey?


----------



## True Monkey (18. November 2010)

Ich habe dir dazu schon mal was gepostet ....jede CPU ist anders.

Und ich tippe mal ganz stark darauf das die dazu eine CPU verwenden die einen sehr hohen Widerstand hat und trotzdem noch taktbar ist (Hoher Widerstand = weniger fließender Strom bedeutet geringere Abwärme)

Eigentlich ist das ein Widerspruch in sich da ein geringerer Widerstand normalerweise eine niedrigere VID bedeutet (besseres OC Potenzial) aber höhere Abwärme wegen des mehr fließenden Strom.

Aber da sich Grey Computer den Luxus des selektierens leisten kann denke ich das sie genau die richtige Cpu für diesen Rechner verwenden.

Du kannst dich ja mal hier hereinlesen um zu verstehen was ich meine ....klick


----------



## Titan2k4 (18. November 2010)

Also kurz gesagt: Du meinst, die wissen was sie tun und der CPU ist schneller, stärker und entwickelt dabei gar nicht so viel wärme. Der große Kühler reicht also aus, um das Ding nicht so heiß werden zu lassen.

*edit. Der Link, den du mir gepostet hast, ist ziemlich mathematisch. Bzw. der Inhalt ^^. Deshalb bin ich immer froh über Antworten, die relativ kurz und dennoch schlüssig sind, sodass ich sie verstehen kann.


----------



## True Monkey (18. November 2010)

Ich sag es mal so ....ich denke die wissen was sie tun da sie ja garantieren das es auf Dauer funzt 

Ansonsten ruf doch einfach da mal an und frag nach mit was für temps zu rechnen ist.

Aber was ich auch nicht verschweigen will ...4,3 Ghz brauchst zur Zeit eigentlich nicht den der 930i ist schon bei 3,8Ghz mehr als ausreichend für alles zur Zeit.


----------



## Titan2k4 (18. November 2010)

Jap. Habe mir eh gedacht, dass ich den i930 @ 3,8 GHz nehme. Den mit @ 4,2 GHz hätte ich mir sowieso nicht geholt. Ich habe bereits eine E-Mail an den Service dort geschrieben. Ich hoffe, dass die mit der Information rausrücken, wie warm der wird.

Jetzt habe ich allerdings ein weiteres Problem. Das oben genannte Gehäuse ist bei der Variante des Combat Ready PCs nicht zur Auswahl: Es gibt leider nur die folgende: Welchen von denen soll ich nehmen?
Gehäuse-Auswahl

*edit: Neuer Link: http://image-upload.de/image/mYa2EB/0475a510b5.jpg

Und noch eine Frage: Ab wann gilt ein CPU als heiß und ab wann als zu heiß?
Ich denke mal bis 60 Grad ist alles ok. Darüber wirds viel. Was denkst du?/Ihr?


----------



## True Monkey (18. November 2010)

Beim i7 geht ein wenig mehr nach oben ..70° sind für den noch kein wirkliches problem.

Da der i7 930i Hyper Threading hat hat er eh ca 10° mehr wie welche ohne.
 Deaktivierst du das im Bios hat er sofort 10° weniger (Wird zur Zeit eh noch kaum von Progs genutzt)


----------



## Sophie1993 (19. November 2010)

ich verstehs nicht. warum willst du dir nen ferrari kaufen, wenn du damit eh nur 120 km/h fahren kannst?

to be honest..., wenn du dir heute einen pc für 800 euro kaufst, wirst du die nächsten 2 jahre keine probleme mit den spielen haben.

in 2 jahren kaufst du dir wieder einen rechner, mit dem du wieder 2 jahre ruhe hast (für den alten bekommst evtl. sogar noch was). 

ich bezweifel mal ganz stark, dass dein rechner, der heute 1600 euro kostet mit einem mithalten kann, der in 2 jahren wieder nur 800 euro kostet.

du willst in heute in eine technik investieren, die du nicht ansatzweise ausnutzen kannst. denk mal drüber nach.


----------



## Schnitzel (19. November 2010)

@Sophie

Dem kann ich nur mehr als zustimmen.
In fünf Jahren verfluchst du deinen grey.

Mein tipp lautet immer noch:
Investier meinetwegen in ein ein gutes Gehäuse oder eine ordentliche Kühlung.
Aber bleib mit der HW in der gehobenen Mittelklasse.
So oder so wirst du nicht viel weiter als zwei Jahre ohne Aufrüstung kommen.

Überleg doch selber mal was vor 2-2,5 Jahren Higend war, geschweige denn vor fünf.
Ich glaub nicht das du damit heute noch glücklich wärst.
Zumal du das ganze ja auf Pump kaufen willst.


----------



## -Masterchief- (19. November 2010)

Ich kann Schnitzel auch nur zustimmen, so werde ich das in Zukunft jetzt auch machen.


----------



## Titan2k4 (19. November 2010)

Ja. Ihr habt sicherlich recht. Allerdings habe ich auch ein Gegenbeispiel: Ich habe mir vor 2,5 Jahren einen mittelklassen PC selber zusammengestellt für ca 700 Euro. Das war ein Phenom II 4x 3,01 GHz. Der war selbst jetzt am Ende bevor ich ihn verkauft habe (wegen nem Hitzeproblem) immernoch sau stark. Der hätte noch locker für jedes Spiel gereicht. Nicht auf Maximum, aber locker für jedes Spiel. (avg. 30 fps in den starken Spielen) Und der CPU hat mich vor 2,5 Jahren gerade einmal 200 Euro gekostet. Allerdings habe ich ja diesmal vor einen 120 Hz Monitor zu nutzen und auch die 120 FPS überall zu haben. Mein Rechner damals konnte von Anfang an keine 120 FPS in den hochanvordernden Spielen. Crysis beispielsweise. Da waren selbst mit mittlerer Auflösung nur max 40 FPS drin. Dabei war die Graka auch stark zu dem Zeitpunkt: GTX 260 + 8 GB Ram. Aber wie gesagt. Für die normalen Games wie Call of DUty oder sowas, lief er gut, aber die Dinge, die wirklich hochanfordernd waren, waren von Anfang an ein Problem. Ich möchte nun mal nen PC haben, der von Anfang an mit keinem Spiel auch nur ansatzweise ein Problem hat. Und bei Crysis 2 geht das nicht ohne über 1000 Euro zu kommen. Also ich denke, dass mein Rechner kauf auf ungefähr 1400-1500 Euro hinauslaufen wird. Zudem verkauft sich ein PC in 2 Jahren besser, wenn es heißt, dass der noch 3 Jahre Garantie hat. Denkt mal darüber nach.

Leider hat mir noch niemand gesagt, welches der Gehäuse ich nehmen soll. Ich habe echt gar keine Ahung. Die Hitzebeseitigung steht für mich an erster Stelle.
3-4 Beiträge obendrüber steht ein Link mit den Gehäusen zur Auswahl.

Danke an Alle, die mich hier so oft und gut beraten. Ich weiß das sehr zu schätzen.

Lg


----------



## -Masterchief- (19. November 2010)

Hi 
Also Gehäuse, Corsair Obsedian, Die neue Antec Reihe oder Cooler Master Cosmos bzw CM 690 
Ein PC der jetzt mit nichts Probleme hat, ist für mich @Full HD Auflösung ein i7 860/i5 760 und GTX580 oder 2x GTX470 (stärker aber SLI Probleme) (manchmal).
Dazu 6GB Ram und ne Vertex 2 60GB und du hast (abgesehen von ner 1TB Platte und MB wo ich jetzt ein Asus P6T SE reinbauen würde) einen super PC der alles packt.
NT: Cougar GX 600 o.Ä


----------



## Titan2k4 (19. November 2010)

Boah die Gehäuse sind ja schweineteuer, die du mir da empfielst... was tust du mir nur an 
Gibts auch welche aus der Lista, die nicht so teuer sind und dennoch gut die heiße luft beseitigen?
Vielleicht ein Lüfter, der sie von oben heraussaugt? oder swas: Ka. Aber irgedwas, das halt naja... bezahlbar ist ^^


----------



## True Monkey (19. November 2010)

Airflow ? .........klick


----------



## Titan2k4 (19. November 2010)

Hmpf. Die 932 Version, die du mir gepostet hast, steht nicht zur Auswahl  Gibt nur die:
Coolermaster HAF 912 MidiTower black (günstig)
Coolermaster HAF 932 Big Tower black (teuer) 
What's it gonna be?


----------



## True Monkey (19. November 2010)

Das "black " ist genau das von mir verlinkte nur komplett in schwarz (Innen) 

Aber auch das 922 sollte ausreichen wenn du die 30 € sparen willst ....klick


----------



## Titan2k4 (19. November 2010)

Beide heißen Black und das 922 ist auch in der Liste nicht drin. aaaaaah


----------



## True Monkey (19. November 2010)

Doch sogar blau gekennzeichnet 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Titan2k4 (19. November 2010)

Also gut. Ich denke, ich habe nun die entgültige Konfiguration erreicht:

Mainboard:  GIGABYTE GA-P55A-UD3 P55 LGA
Prozessor:   Intel Core i5 760 @ 3,6 GHz overclocked
Ram:  1  :   4096 MB DDR3-1600 Samsung
Ram:  2  :   4096 MB DDR3-1600 Samsung
Grafikkarte: 1536 MB Colorful GTX580 40nm

Festplatte 1:   80 GB Intel X25-M SSD MLC SATAII
Festplatte 2:     1 TB Samsung HD502IJ SATA II
Netzteil:     be quiet! Sys-Power 700W 80Plus
Gehäuse:    Coolermaster HAF 932 Big Tower black
W-Kühlung: Corsair Cooling Hydro H70 Wasserkühlung

zusätzlich ein paar extra Ventilatoren, onboard Sound und Netzwerkkarte,
5 Jahre Garantie und Gewährleistung, trotz übertaktet
-------------------------------------------------
1500 Euro


Ochmann. Am Ende will ich es in den Einkaufswagen bringen und er sagt, die Graka brauche noch eine Wasserkühlung und die wäre nirgends angegeben. Ich kann aber auch nirgends mehr eine angeben. Hmpf

*edit: Wenn ich statt der Colorful eine EVGA GTA 580 nehme gehts. Wenn die andere aber Wassergekühlt wäre und übertaktet von Haus aus, wäre das ja noch viel geiler. Für nur 20 Euro mehr. Aber warum gehts dann net. AAAAAAAAAH 


*edit 2: Es hat sich herrausgestellt, dass das ein Fehler von dem ihrem System war. Die beheben das. Die Graka hat natürlich keine Wasserkühlung.


----------



## True Monkey (19. November 2010)

Aber die Graka zu übertakten ist kein Prob und geht über diverse Tools ...MSI Afterburner zb.

Aber das braucht es nicht wirklich da die Karte so schon stark genug für alles ist


----------



## Titan2k4 (19. November 2010)

Mir hat gerade jemand gesagt, dass der CPU auch mit 3,6 GHz die Grafikkarte immernoch ausbremst... Stimmt das?


----------



## True Monkey (19. November 2010)

In Benchmarks vllt wo die Karte nicht gerade gefordert ist.

Sobald du in Games die Qualitätseinstellungen hochziehst ist das nicht mehr so.


----------



## Titan2k4 (19. November 2010)

Ok perfekt ^^


----------



## -Masterchief- (19. November 2010)

Jetzt hast du was, womit du lange zufrieden bist zu einem moderaten Preis 
Viel Spass mit dem System


----------



## Titan2k4 (19. November 2010)

Dankesehr ^^


----------

